# 2011 S-Works Tarmac SL3 SRAM vs. Dura-Ace



## TimmyG (Jul 5, 2007)

I recently purchased a 2011 S-Works Epic 29er MTB. It's by far the best MTB I've ever owned. I wasn't really in the market for a new road bike, but I figured if their road bikes are anywhere near as good as their MTB's, I better get one. 
I have always been a Shimano guy, but I am noticing most of the peleton seems to be on SRAM now. The SRAM version is not only lighter, but costs less as well. I kind of prefer the black Shimano version to the White SRAM version too. 
Which of these models are people buying and why? I assume if the SRAM version is lighter and less expensive- that's the one selling. Am I right in this assumption?

I currently ride a Felt F1 with Dura-Ace and the components have been great. I'm not too worried about the couple hundred dollars difference in price, and the few oz. difference in weight. Should I stay with the Dura-Ace if it's been working for me? What should I do?


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Both are great. I ride Red and came from DA 7800. The 7900 stuff is real nice. There are some that love the transition to Red (me included) and there are those that don't like it. It's a matter of ergonomics and preferences. Franky, I could ride any group from Campag to Sram as long as I get good reliable shifts. All the top three do this. None of the groups make you faster unless you want to argue about the few ounces of weight for the epic climbs. 

My advise. Get the frame you want then get some nice wheels and then worry about the groupo last.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

If at all possible I suggest test riding bikes equipped with any groups under consideration before deciding.

Looking at pics, studying specs and asking what others prefer is fine as far as it goes, but this is a highly subjective topic and ultimately it's got to be your preference that drives your decision.


----------



## Hairy Legs (Sep 19, 2006)

I would for sure test ride a dura-ace bike and a Red bike.

Personally I dont like the ergonomics of the Shimano DA. It pinched my tumbs and nothing felt right about it. The SRAM is by far the best component out there. Read some reviews on the two. The new 7900 does not have a very good track record. And when it comes to dealing with any warranty issues with Shimano, forget about it, horrible customer service. SRAM will hardly even question you, you'll just get sent a new replacement. 

Do your research and test ride the two brands.


----------



## adamssss (Mar 22, 2010)

TimmyG said:


> I recently purchased a 2011 S-Works Epic 29er MTB. It's by far the best MTB I've ever owned. I wasn't really in the market for a new road bike, but I figured if their road bikes are anywhere near as good as their MTB's, I better get one.
> I have always been a Shimano guy, but I am noticing most of the peleton seems to be on SRAM now. The SRAM version is not only lighter, but costs less as well. I kind of prefer the black Shimano version to the White SRAM version too.
> Which of these models are people buying and why? I assume if the SRAM version is lighter and less expensive- that's the one selling. Am I right in this assumption?
> 
> I currently ride a Felt F1 with Dura-Ace and the components have been great. I'm not too worried about the couple hundred dollars difference in price, and the few oz. difference in weight. Should I stay with the Dura-Ace if it's been working for me? What should I do?


if you already ride a Felt F1 w/ DA what is a new bike with DA gonna do for you? you can try sram red and see if you like it.


----------



## TimmyG (Jul 5, 2007)

adamssss said:


> if you already ride a Felt F1 w/ DA what is a new bike with DA gonna do for you? you can try sram red and see if you like it.


My Felt is about 4 years old with lots of miles and it's getting tired. I'm sure any new component group will feel crisp. I like to get a new bike every 3-4 years.


----------



## doggatas (Apr 9, 2010)

after going from RED to DA i would go DA, thats just me though.


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm currently riding a "budget" build after my S-Works Tarmac SL with DuraAce 7800 was wrecked. I loved the smooth light action of the DA group, the brakes are some of the best out there and as a rider that spends most of the time on the hoods the DA 7800 hoods are very comforatable. 

After my bike was wrecked and I had a race coming the excelent local LBS hooked me up with a Specialized Expert "test" bike with Shimano Ultegra. The shifting was familiar to my DA but I found the new hoods to be square and "chunky". 

My current ride is a S-Works SL2 with a mix a Sram red and Force. I like the SRAM Red shifters better than the Ultegra I rode and while the shifting is different from my DA 7800 it is spot on. The Red hoods are more comfortable to me than the new Shimano offerning. the Sram shifting is not as light with a more positive feel but also with a more audible "click". 

My recomendation goes along with mimason, get the frame you want, nice wheels then worry about the groupo. Also see if you can test ride bikes with both groupos and decide which you like better. 

IMO a mix of Sram Froce and Red with nicer wheels is the way to go. I went from 15.2 pounds on my old bike to 15.0 pounds by changing frames and to the Sram Red/Force set up and everything else remaining relatively the same.


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm currently riding a "budget" build after my S-Works Tarmac SL with DuraAce 7800 was wrecked. I loved the smooth light action of the DA group, the brakes are some of the best out there and as a rider that spends most of the time on the hoods the DA 7800 hoods are very comfortable. 

After my bike was wrecked and I had a race coming the excellent local LBS hooked me up with a Specialized Expert "test" bike with Shimano Ultegra. The shifting was familiar to my DA but I found the new hoods to be square and "chunky". 

My current ride is a S-Works SL2 with a mix a Sram red and Force. I like the SRAM Red shifters better than the Ultegra I rode and while the shifting is different from my DA 7800 it is spot on. The Red hoods are more comfortable to me than the new Shimano offering. the Sram shifting is not as light with a more positive feel but also with a more audible "click". 

My recommendation goes along with mimason, get the frame you want, nice wheels then worry about the groupo. Also see if you can test ride bikes with both groupos and decide which you like better. 

IMO a mix of Sram Force and Red with nicer wheels is the way to go. I went from 15.2 pounds on my old bike to 15.0 pounds by changing frames and to the Sram Red/Force set up and everything else remaining relatively the same.


----------

